# Nuclearus -CPU Benchmark  V.2



## Grey410

Nuclearus - New build, simple CPU Benchmark 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Updated some and will update some more later tonight.  I liked the benchie and Bootup05 seems to have lost interest so I recreated it to continue it. * 

Alright guys, just pulling a new benchmark Bootup05 found from XS, its quite a good one, only 285K, takes about 45 seconds to run, and supports up to 8 cores, Link is below

Download (its the middle link) "NuclearMC.rar"

You can also download it here http://www.upitus.com/download.php?file=6f943f11


Get benching 

If you want to be included in the ranks, just post up a screeny of your result

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rankings 

Intel
AMD

Top 20
1 kof2000 - Intel Xeon Quadcore @ 4.32Ghz - 11,370
2 Grey410 - E6600 @ 3.62Ghz - 11,078
3 kof2000 - E6600 @ 3.91Ghz - 10,883
4 Bootup05 - E6400 @ 3.64GHz - 10,525
5 Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz - 10,092 (XP)
ETSA - E6400 @ 3.2GHz - 9,484
Rambo - - 9,405 (Vista)
Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz - 8,442
Dragon2309 - E6600 @ 2.8Ghz - 7,864
s_m_w_d E6700 @ 2.66Ghz - 7,847
leetkyle - E6400 @ 2.13GHz - 6,366
ghostfacesk - Athlon64 X2 4600 @ 2.85GHz - 6,073
GCR - E6300 @ 1.86GHz - 5,747
Jet - Pentium D 3.5GHz - 5,512
murdock22 Pentium D 930 @ 3.30Ghz - 5,185
dmw2692004 - Intel T2050 @ 1.6GHz - 4,340
Halian AMD 64 3200+ @ 2.7Ghz - 4,262
jancz3rt - A64 3000+ @ 2.7GHz - 4,186
PC_Pimp Pentium D 805 @ 2.66Ghz - 4043
Petrik CZ - Sempron 2800 @ 2.71GHz - 3,781
Lord Of The Ming - A64 3200 @ 2.36GHz - 3,744
BurgerBob - A64 3200 @ 2.4GHz - 3,736
Redbull {wings} - Sempron 3400 @ 2.5GHz - .3,506
sirmixalot42691 - A64 3500 @ 2.44GHz - 3,323
kobaj - A64 3700 @ 2.21GHz - 3,281
evanscnce - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 2.91GHz - 3,177
salman - Sempron 3300 @ 2.05GHz - 3,121
dragon2309 - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 3.24GHz - 2,885
fatdragon Intel Celeron D 2.66Ghz @ 3.00Ghz - 2,662
Kornowski - Athlon XP @ 2GHz - 2,425
Nevakonaza - Sempron 2800 @ 2.0GHz - 2,345
BurgerBob - Celeron @ 1.2GHz - 1,416
bldgengineer - AMD Athlon @ 800MHz - 1,041
dragon2309 - Dell Latitude @ 360MHz - 860



Top Single Cores

Halian AMD 64 3200+ @ 2.7Ghz - 4,262
jancz3rt - A64 3000+ @ 2.7GHz - 4,186
Petrik CZ - Sempron 2800 @ 2.71GHz - 3,781
Lord Of The Ming - A64 3200 @ 2.37GHz - 3,744
BurgerBob - A64 3200+ 2.4GHz - 3,736
Redbull {wings} - Sempron 3400 @ 2.5GHz - .3,506
sirmixalot42691 - A64 3500 @ 2.44GHz - 3,323
kobaj - A64 3700+ 2.21GHz - 3,281
evanscnce - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 2.91GHz - 3,177
salman - Sempron 3300 @ 2.05GHz - 3,121
dragon2309 - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 3.24GHz - 2,885
Kornowski - Athlon XP @ 2GHz - 2,425
Nevakonaza - Sepron 2800 @ 2.0GHz - 2,345
BurgerBob - Celeron @ 1.2GHz - 1,416
bldgengineer - AMD Athlon @ 800MHz - 1,041
dragon2309 - Dell Latitude @ 360MHz - 860



Top Dual Cores

kof2000 - Intel Xeon Quadcore @ 4.32Ghz - 11,370
Grey410 - E6600 @ 3.62Ghz - 11,078
kof2000 - E6600 @ 3.91Ghz - 10,883
Bootup05 - E6400 @ 3.64GHz - 10,525
Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz - 10,092 (XP)
ETSA - E6400 @ 3.2GHz - 9,484
Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz - 9,405 (Vista)
Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz - 8,442
Dragon2309 - E6600 @ 2.8Ghz - 7864
s_m_w_d E6700 @ 2.66Ghz - 7,847
leetkyle - E6400 @ 2.13GHz - 6,366
ghostfacesk - Athlon64 X2 4600 @ 2.85GHz - 6,073
GCR - E6300 @ 1.86GHz - 5,747
Jet - Pentium D 3.5GHz - 5,512
murdock22 Pentium D 930 @ 3.30Ghz - 5,185
dmw2692004 - Intel T2050 @ 1.6GHz - 4,340*


----------



## Grey410

Stats updated.  Some I can't see at work and will update from home this weekend.


----------



## murdock22

There is a mistake in mine, my cpu is 3Ghz, it shifts between 2998mhz and 3015mhz depending on it usage


----------



## s_m_w_d

I blame ntune for the poor score.





[/IMG]


----------



## Grey410

murdock22 said:


> There is a mistake in mine, my cpu is 3Ghz, it shifts between 2998mhz and 3015mhz depending on it usage



Fixed



s_m_w_d said:


> I blame ntune for the poor score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I can't see the score at work but will update later tonight.


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Top Dual Cores*
> 
> *Grey410 - E6600 @ 3.62Ghz - 11,078*
> *Bootup05 - E6400 @ 3.64GHz - 10,525*
> *ETSA - E6400 @ 3.2GHz - 9,484*
> *Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz - 10,092 (XP) <<<<<<<======
> Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz - 9,405 (Vista)
> Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz - 8,442
> Dragon2309 - E6600 @ 2.8Ghz - 7864
> *


 
Not in the right place. Should be up one more.


----------



## Grey410

Rambo said:


> Not in the right place. Should be up one more.



Fixed.  Thanks for pointing out.  I just copied Bootup05's other thread to continue with the updating.


----------



## murdock22

In the "Top Duel Cores" it says i am 2.99Ghz there too.


----------



## Grey410

murdock22 said:


> In the "Top Duel Cores" it says i am 2.99Ghz there too.



lol fixed.


----------



## Shane

Grey...this isnt realy a major issue   but just like to also point out that you written for my results

for me Nevakonaza you wrote...Sepron,It should be Sempron and also my clock speed isnt 2.8Ghz...its 2Ghz


----------



## Grey410

Nevakonaza said:


> Grey...this isnt realy a major issue   but just like to also point out that you written for my results
> 
> for me Nevakonaza you wrote...Sepron,It should be Sempron and also my clock speed isnt 2.8Ghz...its 2Ghz



It's ok I deserve all this for "assuming" Bootup05's info was correct 

*edit* Fixed


----------



## Shane

Grey410 said:


> It's ok I deserve all this for "assuming" Bootup05's info was correct
> 
> *edit* Fixed



hehe thanks


----------



## Pc_Pimp

With a few things running...


----------



## Ben

Updated. CPU was overclocked. Made everything better!


----------



## s_m_w_d

Grey410 said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the score at work but will update later tonight.


My score was 7847


----------



## murdock22

The pic might not have loaded right when he was at work, so he wasn't able to see your score i am guessing


----------



## murdock22

> Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz - 8,442
> ghostfacesk - Athlon64 X2 4600 @ 2.85GHz - 6,073


I would have never thought of that, 2000 difference and the 4600 has a higher clock speed.


----------



## Jet

Halian said:


> Updated. CPU was overclocked. Made everything better!



Halian, I am glad that you have the top Single Core score! I enjoyed playing around with it. Maybe with some better cooling we can try for 2.8. Who knows.


----------



## fatdragon

dam my intel celeron d didnt beat dragons intel pentium 4


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> Halian, I am glad that you have the top Single Core score! I enjoyed playing around with it. Maybe with some better cooling we can try for 2.8. Who knows.



I'm happy you enjoyed playing around with it. I had fun too. Maybe today we can get that fan in the case and overclock some more!


----------



## Grey410

Updated Charts


----------



## Ben

Woot! I'm in first!


----------



## murdock22

I did a little overclocking, here is my score at 3.30Ghz


----------



## Grey410

I'm suuuure there is someone on this forum that can top my score.  One of you X6800 or Quad core owners.  Come on show off tha CPU Horsepower!  

*Challenge issued!*


----------



## Ben

Grey410 said:


> I'm suuuure there is someone on this forum that can top my score.  One of you X6800 or Quad core owners.  Come on show off tha CPU Horsepower!
> 
> *Challenge issued!*



Hanzu probably could, he just got a sweet rig.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I fail............


----------



## dragon2309

Grey410 said:


> I'm suuuure there is someone on this forum that can top my score.  One of you X6800 or Quad core owners.  Come on show off tha CPU Horsepower!
> 
> *Challenge issued!*


Aaah, you just wiat until i get the proper cables for my PC, then I'll overclock properly and be right on your tail.... Give it time... lol

dragon


----------



## Jet

With the new motherboard, my score is up 100 points to 4465. Now I actually have voltage control, etc, in the BIOS. Sad it doesn't allow multiplier adjustment downwards. 14X multi is really too high. It would be nice to run at 333x9, for 333Mhz FSB and a 1:1 ratio for my memory.

EDIT: 4648 @ 2.94. I'll post a screen when I'm done.


----------



## kof2000

this doesnt make sense now doesnt it


----------



## Jet

Final:


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> Final:



Wow! Great score with the new mobo!


----------



## Jet

And the faster speed with the memory running at DDR2-833 . Looks like the memory wasn't stable there, so I'm now down to DDR2-667.


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> this doesnt make sense now doesnt it



No wow that is odd. I can only imagine with your E6600 your motherboard or ram could be holding you back even though it's a cpu test.  The P965 chipset beats the P975 and the 680i in some benchmarks and this may be one where it's helping.

Now I'm just going to go home and Halon cool my PC and take it to 5GHZ MWAHAHAHA ok not... lol



Halian said:


> Wow! Great score with the new mobo!



Yes way to go Jet!


----------



## Jet

Notice also, Grey, that it is at 3.5Ghz, not 2.8 anymore .


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I got a score of 6608 with my E6400 at stock speed nice lil upgrade from my Pentium D 805 which was 4043.


----------



## ThatGuy16

8185, OC to 3.23Ghz  (on vista, wish i could see what it would be with XP)


----------



## kof2000

i owned


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> i owned



lol, you almost clocked that 6600 to 4Ghz....i should have taken my score at 3.3 but i lowered it back down a hair


----------



## kof2000

3.6 on air


----------



## Jet

Note the 3.5Ghz is the right speed.


----------



## cybereclipse

note that this is on my laptop @ 1.6 Ghz with a Centrino Duo Processor





and this is with itunes and firefox (along with all the background programs) running

i have to say...im impressed


----------



## colt1911

*Here's Mine*


----------



## AcetheGamer

here's mine...http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh133/Aurlan/Nuclearus.jpg


----------



## Jet

colt1911 said:


>



Nice score there! Sad, though, it bumps me off of the top 5 .


----------



## ThatGuy16

this thread needs a bump 

New stuff = benchmarks! 

Its 4.3Ghz, not 4.4!!


----------



## kobaj

But the download link is broken!

EDIT: Dont know if its an updated .exe or not, but I found an alternate download link here.

EDIT2: Plus no one is updating the charts, perhaps you should just make a new thread!


----------



## ThatGuy16

probably a good idea on making a new thread


----------

